# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Yên Tử Tết 2014 khuyến mãi 20%

## lenhan

*TOUR DU LỊCH YÊN TỬ TẾT 2014
*
*Thời gian: 1 ngày*
*Khởi hành: Tết Nguyên Đán Giáp Ngọ 2014*
*Giá trọn gói: 520.000 VNĐ/khách (áp dụng tour ghép đoàn)*
*Tour đoàn riêng, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để có được mức giá phù hợp nhất*

*Hãy cùng khám phá Yên tử qua  với đầy những điều mới mẻ. Vốn là là một thắng cảnh thiên nhiên, ngọn Yên Tử còn lưu giữ nhiều di tích lịch sử với mệnh danh “đất tổ Phật giáo Việt Nam”. Trên đỉnh núi thường có mây bao phủ nên ngày trước có tên gọi là Bạch Vân sơn.Tổng chiều dài đường bộ để lên đỉnh Yên Tử (chùa Đồng) là khoảng 6000m với 6 giờ đi bộ liên tục qua hàng ngàn bậc đá, đường rừng núi…
*
*Lịch trình Tour:
*
*08h00*: Xe đón quý khách đi Yên Tử.
Tới Yên Tử, quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại *Nhà Sàn* với những món ăn đặc sản mang đậm hương vị Yên Tử.
Sau đó quý khách sẽ bắt đầu *tour du lịch Yên Tử Tết 2014*  với việc đi thăm danh thắng nơi này
*12h00*: HDV đưa quý khách lên Cáp treo, chỉ 10’ ngồi cáp treo quý khách có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng cảnh rừng đại ngàn Yên Tử.
Quí khách *thăm quan Tháp tổ* (nơi lưu giữ xá lợi của Phật Hoàng Trần Nhân Tông ),*chùa Hoa Yên*, *chùa Một Mái*. Quý khách đến nhà ga Cáp treo để đi hệ thống cáp thứ 2. *Chiêm bái Tượng An Kỳ Sinh, Bia Phật*
*14h00*: Quý khách thăm quan *chùa Đồng* (nằm ở độ cao 1068m so với mặt nước biển), tại đây Quý khách *lễ Phật và thưởng ngoạn cảnh đại ngàn Yên Tử từ trên đỉnh núi*.
Quý khách đi Cáp treo 2 chặng xuống núi trở về *Nhà sàn Tùng Lâm.*
*16h00*: Đoàn lên xe về Hà Nội.

*Ghi chú:* Nếu đoàn khách nào còn thời gian, HDV sẽ đưa đoàn thăm quan thêm điểm Thác Vàng – gần chùa Hoa Yên và ghé thăm chùa Lân -Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm trên đường về.

*GIÁ BAO GỒM
*
• Xe đưa đón
• Hướng dẫn viên
• Ăn trưa
• Vé tham quan

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM

*• Cáp treo liên tuyến 2 chiều.
• Đồ uống, các chi phí cá nhân
• Thuế VAT (10%)

*QUY ĐỊNH PHỤ THU
*
• Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, ngủ cùng với bố mẹ.
• Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).
• Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.
• 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:*Mrs Nhàn
Mobile: 0975130889

*THANG LONG HOLIDAY
*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 

59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*

Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*

Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Website:* http://tourgiasoc.com/

----------


## lenhan

Chuà Đồng Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Cáp treo yên tử

----------


## lenhan

Yen Tử linh thiêng

----------


## lenhan

Vào những dịp cuối năm, đầu Xuân, là thời điểm con người muốn tìm đến những địa danh linh thiêng để cầu may, xua tan những mệt nhọc của một năm cũ đã trôi qua. Như thường lệ cứ vào thời điểm đó Chùa Hương, Chùa Bái Đính, Yên Tử ...lại tấp nập khách thập phương đến thăm quan và làm lễ dâng hương...

----------


## lenhan

*LƯU Ý KHI THAM GIA LỄ HỘI YÊN TỬ*Vào mỗi dịp lễ hội, du khách nên cẩn trọng hành lý, tư trang của mình, đề phòng kẻ gian móc túi. Thời điểm này, lượng khách đến thắp hương, làm lễ và tham gia lễ hội tại Yên Tử rất đông, du khách nên đi giầy thể thao đế mềm, ăn mặc gọn gàng, mang sẵn nước uống, thức ăn nhẹ để bổ sung năng lượng, vì dịch vụ xung quanh sẽ rất đắt đỏ, giá cả có thể tăng từ 30% - 50% tất cả mặt hàng.Tại khu vực chùa Đồng, BTC đã chuẩn bị những mâm đặt lễ miễn phí cho du khách thập phương, do đó du khách không nên nghe lời chào mời thuê mâm đặt lễ của những đối tượng ở đây nhằm trục lợi cho bản thân, giá có thể dao động từ 20.000 đến 30.000, số tiền tuy không lớn nhưng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tâm trạng của du khách.Bên cạnh đó, tình trạng buôn bán thịt và động vật rừng vẫn còn diễn ra. Du khách không nên mua những sản phẩm này, nhằm mục đích giữ cho không gian lễ hội, chùa được thanh tịnh, và tránh tiếp tay cho người dân khai thác sản vật rừng. Ngoài ra, tình trạng “treo đầu dê, bán thịt chó” diễn ra rất phổ biến, nên du khách có thể sẽ mua phải thịt thú rừng giả, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.Đến Yên Tử, du khách sẽ bắt gặp những người dân địa phương bày bán "thuốc nam", quảng cáo những tên thuốc như Hoa bách thảo, củ thiên lý, linh chi đá... nhưng hầu hết đây chỉ là những loại lá, rễ cây tự nhiên, lành tính, cơ bản không có tác dụng chữa bệnh, nhưng những người dân ở đây đều rao bán với giá rất cao, từ 100.000/lạng. Du khách nên đề cao cảnh giác, k nên bị cuốn vào những lời mời chào, quảng cáo hấp dẫn của người bán hàng cũng như những cuộc nói chuyện của đội "cò mồi" xung quanh. Hệ thống cò mồi ở đây rất đông đảo. Khi thấy có khách, họ sẽ giả vừa tranh nhau mua không sợ hết làm cho khách thấy vậy cũng nhanh chóng mua. Với dáng vẻ lịch sự, giọng nói nhỏ nhẹ, họ trò chuyện với nhau rất thoải mái, thân tình, bề ngoài không có ý gì, song thực chất là cố để những người bên cạnh nghe rõ. Du khách nên tuyệt đối không mua những loại "thần dược" này, không lại tiền mất, tật mang.

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử nhân dịp Tết 2014 giá rẻ hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Đồng Yên Tử*

Chùa Đồng nằm trên đỉnh núi Yên Tử - ngọn cao nhất của dãy vòng cung Đông Triều (tỉnh Quảng Ninh) ôm trọn vùng đất Đông Bắc Việt Nam. Chùa nằm trong quần thể di tích thắng cảnh trải dài 20km theo lộ trình mà cách nay hơn 700 năm đức Vua Trần Nhân Tông từ bỏ ngai vàng, lấy năm Kỷ Hợi (1299) chính thức xuất gia lên đây tu hành lập nên Phật phái Trúc Lâm Việt Nam.
Chùa Đồng còn có tên là Thiên Trúc Tự nằm ở độ cao 1.068m so với mặt nước biển được xây dựng từ thời Lê (980-1009). Đây chỉ là một am nhỏ bằng đồng hình giống ngôi chùa, một người vào không vừa làm chỗ để phật tử thập phương thắp hương khi lên đến chốn bồng lai này.
Trải qua nhiều triều đại, cái am đồng thời Lê nay đã là ngôi chùa Đồng mới vào mùa xuân Đinh Hợi - 2007. Chùa rộng trên 20m2, cao hơn 4m với tổng trọng lượng hơn 70 tấn đồng nguyên chất được khởi đúc (theo mẫu chùa tỷ lệ 1/1 bằng gỗ) từ mùa thu Ất Dậu - 2006. Cho đến thời điểm này, có thể đây là ngôi chùa được đúc bằng đồng nặng và lớn nhất trên thế giới. Một xưởng đúc đồng đã được lập ngay dưới chân núi Yên Tử. Với phật tử Việt Nam, những ngày đúc tượng Phật và những vật linh thiêng cho chùa chiền bao giờ cũng là ngày hội thiêng liêng. Các phật tử từ mọi miền đất nước về đây, họ tụng kinh, niệm phật và góp tiền của, thả vàng bạc, đồ trang sức bằng vàng bạc vào các nồi đồng nóng chảy, họ tâm niệm rằng làm như thế là góp công đức của mình vào những pho tượng mà sau lễ hô thần nhập tượng, những pho tượng này sẽ thành Phật. Phật sẽ phù hộ độ trì cho cuộc sống của họ, và gia đình họ yên ấm, hạnh phúc.

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Giải Oan**

**Chùa Giải Oan xưa được dựng vào thời Trần. Trải qua thời gian và thăng trầm của lịch sử, chùa đã bị xuống cấp nghiêm trọng. Năm 1994, nhân dân công đức xây dựng lại chùa, gồm các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà Mẫu, nhà tổ, nhà tu lễ, nhà bếp và một số công trình khác. Chùa chính được dựng trên mặt nền kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái tiền đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà Mẫu nằm bên phải chùa chính, dựng trên mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà tổ nằm bên trái chùa chính, dựng trên mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, mái lợp ngói vẩy, đầu kìm nóc đắp nổi hình rồng.*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Hoa Yên

**Chùa Hoa Yên được dựng từ thời Lý và được tôn tạo nhiều lần trong lịch sử. Chùa tọa lạc trên lưng chừng núi, quay hướng Tây Nam, gồm có các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà tổ, tả vu, hữu vu, nhà khách, nhà ni, nhà bếp và một số công trình phụ trợ khác. Chùa chính có mặt nền kiến trúc kiểu chữ Công, vì kèo kết cấu, theo thức thượng giá chiêng chồng rường, hạ bẩy. Nhà tổ có mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, hai chái, mái lợp ngói mũi hài kép. Hai dãy tả vu, hữu vu kiến trúc giống nhau, dạng hai tầng tám mái. Nhà khách gồm một gian, hai chái, tường hồi bít đốc, mái lợp ngói mũi hài.*

----------


## lenhan

*Vườn tháp Huệ Quang (khu tháp Tổ)

**Vườn tháp Huệ Quang nay chỉ còn 64 ngọn tháp và mộ, trong đó có 40 tháp mới được trùng tu năm 2002, 11 tháp đá, 13 tháp gạch, một số ngôi tháp đã bị đổ chỉ còn lại dấu tích. Tháp Tổ Trần Nhân Tông hay còn gọi là Tháp Huệ Quang mặt bằng rộng khoảng 180m2, cao 10m, với 6 tầng, được ghép từ các phiến đá xanh, đặt ở vị trí trung tâm của vườn tháp. Sân tháp hình vuông, có tường bao quanh. Nền tháp xòe rộng, hình lục lăng, mặt ngoài chạm nổi hình sóng nước. Tầng bệ tháp tạc đài sen 102 cánh, chạm nổi trang trí hoa dây. Trong lòng tầng 2 của tháp đặt tượng Phật hoàng Trần Nhân Tông, cao 62cm, bằng chất liệu đá cẩm thạch, trong tư thế một nhà sư ngồi thiền định, mình khoác áo cà sa hở ngực phải, các nếp áo chảy tràn ra mặt bệ tượng.*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Một mái

**Chùa Một Mái nằm nép mình bên sườn núi cao. Một nửa chùa ẩn sâu trong hang núi, nửa còn lại phô ra bên ngoài và chỉ có một mái. Không gian trong chùa rất hẹp. Kiến trúc chùa được làm bằng gỗ, mái lợp ngói ta. Xung quanh là hệ thống ván bưng, có hai cửa sổ chấn song, được bố trí ở giữa để tạo độ thoáng cho không gian bên trong.*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Bảo Sái

**Chùa Bảo Sái nằm trên sườn núi, quay hướng Tây Nam. Chùa chính có mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà tổ có mặt bằng kiến trúc dạng chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, thấp hơn so với chùa chính khoảng 1m, mái lợp ngói vẩy.**
*

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Lân

**Chùa Lân xưa được dựng từ thời Trần. Đây vốn là một ngôi chùa lớn, với những công trình đồ sộ nhưng đã bị hủy hoại theo thời gian, nay chỉ còn lại một vài dấu tích trên mặt đất. Năm 2002, Chùa Lân (Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Yên Tử) đã được xây dựng lại, gồm các hạng mục chính điện, nhà tổ, lầu trống, lầu chuông, tam quan, nhà trưng bày, nhà khách, nhà tăng, nhà ni... Chính điện được xây theo khối vuông, chồng diêm hai tầng tám mái, lợp ngói vẩy. Nhà tổ ở phía sau chính điện, cao hơn tòa chính điện.*

----------


## lenhan

Thiền viện Trúc Lâm

----------


## lenhan

Yên Tử vào mùa lễ hội

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Yên Tử giá rẻ hấp dẫn! Các bạn hãy nhanh tay để đồng hành cùng chúng tôi!

----------


## lenhan

Du Lich Yên Tử - một trong những ngôi chùa linh thiêng nhất của Việt Nam!

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử giá trọn gói chỉ với 520.000 VNĐ

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Yên Tử khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Đỉnh thiêng Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Yên Tử - một trong những trung tâm Phật giáo lớn nhất của Việt Nam

----------

